# Dibble Bar for transplants



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I have read about Dibble bars being used for planting small seedlings. Do they work as well for 1 to 2 foot transplants? Standard Dibble bars have a blade that is 3 inches wide and approx 10 to 12 inches long. Three inches seems narrow to me. I can custom build one to any size. Anyone have any advice? Thank You


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Did you check to see if your conservation district has a 3pt tree planter you can rent? You can plant 1000s of transplants with one guy driving and two guys riding/planting in a days time.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Good question, Peck. I do not know the answer, but I hope someone here does!

Since I don't have access to a tractor, and the guy I used to hire to plant trees is now in a different line of work, I'm likely to get into the dibble business myself.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Peck,

There was just a discussion here re "planting bars". You might try a search. The blade on mine is 6" wide by 12" tall and built very heavy. We have sandy loam soil and its pretty easy to drive the entire blade into the dirt. Its the bees knees when planting conifer seedlings/transplants. I got mine at Cold Stream Farms. Which reminds me, I've got to set a planting date for my spring tree order.
 

Natty B.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Natty, his ground is similar, sandy loam. Its good to hear that works for you, he plans on making a planting bar at work. 

Farmlegend, we were over there yesterday tring to find the best way to plant through all the sod. The land he is planting has a high water table, and was mowed lawn. Thick sod. We bought a "middle buster" for $105 yesterday. It hooks to a three point hitch, and looks like a small one bottom plow. I pulled it with my tractor, and it makes a nice 12 inch wide 6 inch deep trench. Perfect for planting, and holding rain water. But we have a problem, do to the high water table, the trench fills with a few inches of water. Thats not going to work with spruce. If anyone hear needs a trench to plant in, and doesn't have a high water table, this tool works good.


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

I did check with the conservation district. The lady thought that their unit was for new seedlings only. She would let me know for sure tomorrow. I ordered a bar from cold stream who recommended a 4 inch model for $25. Thanks for the info.


----------

